# La Pav Europiccola not heating up.



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

My machine isn't heating up Scottie! I think its the thermal fuse but I don't have a red reset switch on pre-millennium?

Help!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Are you getting any other indicators that power is going to the machine. E.g. Are any other lights on?

I'm guessing you've checked the plug fuse and have ruled that out.

I know who to ask....calling the lever legend... @coffeechap


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Are you getting any other indicators that power is going to the machine. E.g. Are any other lights on?
> 
> I'm guessing you've checked the plug fuse and have ruled that out.
> 
> I know who to ask....calling the lever legend... @coffeechap


Light is on but boiler doesn't heat up. It's definitely not the fuse in the plug. I think it's either the thermal fuse, pstat or boiler ?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Bugger!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I think you need a test meter to follow the circuit and check components and to find at what point you lose power.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm going to take it to my electrician friend to test. I've been quoted £90 including delivery for a full service, not including any parts. Quite tempted.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

fatboyslim said:


> I'm going to take it to my electrician friend to test. I've been quoted £90 including delivery for a full service, not including any parts. Quite tempted.


Have you tried Ferrari's? They tested mine, put on a new plug and switch, serviced it and changed the seals for £100. I think they where great!

http://www.ferrari-espresso.com


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm going with Ferrari service unless anyone has any last minute bright ideas?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

No luck with your electrician friend finding problem ?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

How is the fuse attached to the bottom of the boiler ? Can you get someone to test across the fuse to check for continuity ? If it is just the fuse and it is removable / replaceable that would be the option to go for .


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

El carajillo said:


> How is the fuse attached to the bottom of the boiler ? Can you get someone to test across the fuse to check for continuity ? If it is just the fuse and it is removable / replaceable that would be the option to go for .


He's coming over tonight. We'll test the fuse but I don't fancy disassembling the boiler to test the element terminals etc.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

You do not need to disasemble the boiler to test it, all that is required is the test meter across the terminals and from terminal to boiler case, this will test the element. Test meter across the fuse will show blown or not.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

It was the thermal fuse. I bypassed it and it works fine. Apparently I can fit the new resettable thermal fuse to my pre-millennium?


----------

